# Tail Biter



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

About 4/5 weeks ago I got bought a doe and I noticed she had a bitten tail, was unsure if she did it herself or it was done by whoever her cage-mates were before...

It healed while she was by herself and after a few weeks I put her in with two other females I'd got, no problems. Recently however I've noticed her tail is open again and a few dripples of blood about. The other day I noticed blood all over the wheel so took her to the vets for them to say any treatment might make her more inclined to bite so atm not much they were willing to do. Have checked today and there was loads of blood ...

Should I pop her in her own cage and see if it heals? Or should I speak to the vets and say something needs to be done because its not any better? Just worried because of the amount of blood there was.

Thanks


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you remove the wheel? That maybe where she hurt her tail.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea took the wheel out incase it was getting damaged on it


----------

